# 3M taping video?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dunno, I was only as old as 9 in the 80's


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

all I could find

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=3m+proper+taping+splice

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/EMDCI/Home/Support/Training/#


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I heard a polaris ate it.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I heard a polaris ate it.


...but that video is only about 5 minutes long...


----------

